# Paph Season 2022



## Tony (Jan 17, 2022)

Off to a decent start this year, a handful of uniflorals and some cool mini multis, Raingreen's Sandy Hawk and Raingreen's Grande. The RG with the funky pouch is getting culled but the rest will stay to see how they bloom on more mature plants. Lots of sheaths showing up on the big multis including four first bloom roths so far, I can't wait to see what they have brewing.

Two clones of sukhakulii:




Two clones of venustum album:




spicerianum:



Multis in sheath/spike:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2022)

Raingreen's Grande







Raingreen's Sandy Hawk:


----------



## GuRu (Jan 17, 2022)

Tony, the new year is still young and you're showing already a lot of lovely Paph blooms. Great to see them all ! The P. venustum fma. measuresianum in the second photos is a pretty good one...if the shape and stance of the flower stays this way. Congrats !
P.S. If I was you I would even give the 'RG with the funky pouch' a second chance.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2022)

GuRu said:


> P.S. If I was you I would even give the 'RG with the funky pouch' a second chance.



Space is limited and the sib is better overall IMO, plus I have more unbloomed so I won't miss it.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 17, 2022)

Lovely  group of orchids! Love the Raingreen's Grande!❤


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2022)

the multis look very nice and happy


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2022)

Pinocchio joined the party. I'm not a huge Cochlopetalum fan but I'm happy with how this one turned out. 


The venustum with two flowers has stayed nice and flat compared to the other. Again not a plant I'm overly fond of but nice for what it is.




And spicerianum under better lighting than the last pic, easily one of my favorite uniflorals.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 20, 2022)

nice photos, too


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2022)

A great bunch! 
I wish I had a greenhouse. I only have a handful of multis, but boy, aren't they big! lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 21, 2022)

We're plotting a move to some land where we can put up big greenhouses, between my orchids and Shannon's Aloe we could easily use 10x our current space or more lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2022)

Tony said:


> We're plotting a move to some land where we can put up big greenhouses, between my orchids and Shannon's Aloe we could easily use 10x our current space or more lol



I'm envy with green! but happy for you. I think greenhouse no matter what the size will eventually fill up.
There are simply too many great plants to try out there. I want a land to build a greenhouse or at least a basement to turn into a grow space. Oh, well... 
By the way, can Aloe grow outside year round where you are, or is winter too much for them to handle??


----------



## LadySlipper (Jan 24, 2022)

Amazing, love them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm envy with green! but happy for you. I think greenhouse no matter what the size will eventually fill up.
> There are simply too many great plants to try out there. I want a land to build a greenhouse or at least a basement to turn into a grow space. Oh, well...
> By the way, can Aloe grow outside year round where you are, or is winter too much for them to handle??



Most of them need to be greenhoused and heated. There are some that are frost hardy but even those do better under cover to keep the rain off of them.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2022)

Sneak peak of a QF Black Beauty that is almost open, looking like a dud to me.


----------



## NEslipper (Jan 24, 2022)

Looks like you’re putting on your own orchid show, congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2022)

What's the cross of the Black Beauty Tony?


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> What's the cross of the Black Beauty Tony?



Wössner Black Wings x adductum, but now that it's open enough to get a decent look I'm wondering if it is a mistagged Hung Sheng General or something similar with philippinense in the background.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 25, 2022)

Tony said:


> Sneak peak of a QF Black Beauty that is almost open, looking like a dud to me.



inflate to 40 psi?


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2022)

Sheaths are ever so slowly turning into spikes. It's going to be a good multi season with five first bloom roths.


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2022)

Getting closer.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 11, 2022)

Wow~ so many spiking multis!! 
I love that tall very dark one and the roth (? the yellow with dark striped bracts), very cool looking. 
Looking forward to them in open bloom. 

What is the potting mix in that big white plastic pot?? rockwool and perlite?


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2022)

The tall dark one in the back is a Wössner Black Wings, the one in the middle is a Shih-Yueh Eagle. There are five first bloom roths on the left and the taller rothy looking spike up front is a select St Swithin from Paph Paradise. Everything is in rockwool and perlite.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks! I love it when people make a little effort to spell the name correctly with the umlaut. 
Is that WBW a repeat bloom? I saw yours in bloom last year and it was quite something! I can't wait for mine to bloom and hopefully it is going to be acceptable to my beauty standard. lol
Any good roth out of those, I would love some pollen if you allow.  
So, with rockwool and perlite (do you mix 1:1?), how is watering done? 
I've only ever tried rockwool on Catasetum/Cycnoches type, and they seem to stay wet forever, which those plants loved while growing in the summer.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 11, 2022)

And wait, do I see two spiking haynaldiaum or are those in the back lowii? 
Sorry, too many questions but you have too many to ask about here. hahaha


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2022)

That is a repeat bloom WBW but one I haven't posted pics of, I'll be sure to get good ones this year. You're welcome to pollen if you see anything you like, my plants had a bit of an off year last season with me working so much overtime so I don't plan to push them with breeding. That is a haynaldianum in the back, same one I posted recently on your thread. 

My rockwool mix is about 1:1 and holds a good amount of moisture but it is also aerated well enough that I can water daily in the summer heat. In winter I water 2-4x weekly depending on how fast they dry, humidity is a struggle when the electric heat is running all the time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 11, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2022)

Mine are a little late this season, but should have quite a few!


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2022)

Justin said:


> Mine are a little late this season, but should have quite a few!



I'm seeing a fair number of plants that look like they are thinking about spiking, I suspect I'll have a second wave of multis in April or May.


----------



## Camellkc (Feb 14, 2022)

How do you grow platyphyllum so well? It is somehow difficult for me.


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2022)

Camellkc said:


> How do you grow platyphyllum so well? It is somehow difficult for me.



I don't do anything special for it compared to my other multis, but i have noticed that it is the first to suffer if I am not able to water frequently.


----------



## Tony (Feb 20, 2022)

Getting close to the big show, platyphyllum and Saint Swithin open now.


----------



## JLOG (Feb 20, 2022)

Very nice collection!! Love the multis. Raingreens is the first time I see it, and is stunning


----------



## Tony (Feb 20, 2022)

Springwater Orchids strikes again, this "roths × Wössner Black Wings" is clearly a PEoY. I can't be too mad because I love PEoY, but I've literally never bloomed out a Springwater plant that was true to name and it is definitely getting tiresome.


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2022)

Newly opened are roths 'Jungle Select' × ('Atlantis' × '426'), Wössner Black Wings, and the surprise PEoY.


----------



## NEslipper (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice dorsal on the roth. Exceptional pouch color on the PEOY. You have quite the orchid show going on in your grebe house!


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2022)

NEslipper said:


> Nice dorsal on the roth. Exceptional pouch color on the PEOY. You have quite the orchid show going on in your grebe house!



Thank you. That roth is small but I'll definitely keep it to see if it improves as the plant matures.


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2022)

Love the color on the PEOY!


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2022)

Roths 'New Horizon' × 'Raptor' sibs, the second isn't fully open yet but it is looking like the better of the two.


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2022)

Roths 'Fly Eagle' × 'Dou Fong', this one will be another cull.


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2022)

Hung Sheng Eagle × anitum produced a disaster of a flower, wiped out pretty much any trace of gigantifolium influence and just looks like a poor Wössner Black Wings.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 4, 2022)

Justin said:


> Love the color on the PEOY!


So do I !


----------



## GuRu (Mar 4, 2022)

Tony said:


> Hung Sheng Eagle × anitum produced a disaster of a flower, wiped out pretty much any trace of gigantifolium influence and just looks like a poor Wössner Black Wings.


Tony, you critics is very harsh.....mine would be much milder.


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tony, you critics is vry harsh.....mine would be much milder.



I'm working with big plants in a small greenhouse, I have to be harsh.


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2022)

Not quite fully open yet but I'm loving this roths 'Gold Dynasty' × 'Giant Wings'. Also opening is a Wössner Black Wings from roths 'Leo'× anitum 'Ace'. Sam's WBW have a different look to them compared to the ones I have out of Taiwanese breeding.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 16, 2022)

Looks like a fat pouch.


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Looks like a fat pouch.



It is, the flower is very stout overall and dark. The sepals could be larger but I like it enough to keep it and see how it matures.


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2022)

Forgot that I also have a SeeHer Atian Royal (Bel Royal × roths) opening. The more I see of roths primary backcrosses the less interested I am in blooming more of them lol


----------



## JLOG (Mar 17, 2022)

Tony said:


> Forgot that I also have a SeeHer Atian Royal (Bel Royal × roths) opening. The more I see of roths primary backcrosses the less interested I am in blooming more of them lol


Agree with you. Roths shines by himself


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2022)

JLOG said:


> Agree with you. Roths shines by himself



It seems pretty rare for them to do anything interesting, most I've bloomed have just looked like a subpar roths.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 19, 2022)

I’m not a fan of kolopakingii and it’s hybrids in general, I feel kolo lessens the form and washes out the color, but in general I would agree with you about the backcrosses. A few exceptions would be Lady Rothschild, Rollie Wilson, and Hilo Black Eagle. With regards to Lady Roths, stonei is so dominant in its hybrids, even 2 shots of roth can’t always overcome it. The best have the color of Lady Isobel with the form of a pure roth, and they can be absolutely spectacular. James Fang of HOF has been blooming out an amazing grex of Rollie Wilson, and I think at least one sibling plant has won an FCC, just massive flowers with incredibly wide petals. I think the plant was posted here, so probably worth searching around.


Tony said:


> Forgot that I also have a SeeHer Atian Royal (Bel Royal × roths) opening. The more I see of roths primary backcrosses the less interested I am in blooming more of them lol


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 19, 2022)

Agree this roth looks promising, loving the petal stance so far. Please post again when it’s fully open!


Tony said:


> Not quite fully open yet but I'm loving this roths 'Gold Dynasty' × 'Giant Wings'. Also opening is a Wössner Black Wings from roths 'Leo'× anitum 'Ace'. Sam's WBW have a different look to them compared to the ones I have out of Taiwanese breeding.


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2022)

My only complaint is the size of the sepals, but the petal stance and coloring is fantastic. This plant was shipped last month and repotted, then spiked within a couple of weeks of that so I'm sure it's not blooming as well as it could have. I'll definitely keep it to see what it can do on a more mature plant.


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2022)

NEslipper said:


> I’m not a fan of kolopakingii and it’s hybrids in general, I feel kolo lessens the form and washes out the color, but in general I would agree with you about the backcrosses. A few exceptions would be Lady Rothschild, Rollie Wilson, and Hilo Black Eagle. With regards to Lady Roths, stonei is so dominant in its hybrids, even 2 shots of roth can’t always overcome it. The best have the color of Lady Isobel with the form of a pure roth, and they can be absolutely spectacular. James Fang of HOF has been blooming out an amazing grex of Rollie Wilson, and I think at least one sibling plant has won an FCC, just massive flowers with incredibly wide petals. I think the plant was posted here, so probably worth searching around.



I am growing out some Lady Roths, and I have a Haur Jih Anita/Hilo Black Eagle in sheath now. I'll give them their chance of course but they'll have to be pretty spectacular to earn their bench space after blooming, if they look too rothy I'd rather just grow roths.


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2022)

I don't think I posted this one, it is the other 'Jungle Select' × ('Atlantis' × '426') and nowhere near as nice as the first. Another cull for the cull throne.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 24, 2022)

Beautiful! Great color and petal stance, congrats!


Tony said:


> My only complaint is the size of the sepals, but the petal stance and coloring is fantastic. This plant was shipped last month and repotted, then spiked within a couple of weeks of that so I'm sure it's not blooming as well as it could have. I'll definitely keep it to see what it can do on a more mature plant.
> 
> View attachment 33113
> View attachment 33114
> ...


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2022)

My best tigrinum blasted this year but this first bloomer is looking promising.


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2022)

Still expanding, this one looks to be a winner.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 15, 2022)

Tony said:


> Still expanding, this one looks to be a winner.



Indeed Tony, this flower looks really great !


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 15, 2022)

Impressive thread and plants!


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2022)

The judges liked it too, got an AM today and named it 'Peanut' for my childhood cat.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2022)

Conratulations on the ward (and The Child....)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 17, 2022)

Well done Peanut!!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 17, 2022)

Congrats to the award, Tony !


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

Congrats!!


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2022)

First bloom PEoY from roths 'High Tower' × sand 'Sam Tsui'


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2022)

Taking FOREVER to open but I'm liking what I see in this Hung Sheng Cape.


----------



## Tintin (May 2, 2022)

I like how big the flower is in relation to the plant in aingreen's Grande. Is it a multifloral variety?


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2022)

Tintin said:


> I like how big the flower is in relation to the plant in aingreen's Grande. Is it a multifloral variety?



Yes, it is Michael Koopowitz x Paul Parks.


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2022)

The Hung Sheng Cape ended in a hung jury at judging, four judges had it in AM range and one hated it so much he wouldn't budge off 74 points. I'll try it again in a couple of years.




Another Hung Sheng Cape on the way:




And a first bloom lowii, pretty average IMO.


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2022)

This Raingreen's Sandi Hawk missed the memo about multis being late winter and spring bloomers. Not awardable on this blooming IMO but I really like this flower and hope to see it improve as it matures.


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2022)

Prepping for winter now, I yanked out the hodgpodge of mismatched shelves and built all new benches to make better use of my space. Next I'll be adding some supplemental LED lighting to make up for the dark days coming, hopefully 2023 will be an even better year.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 31, 2022)

Wow nice set up and blooms!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 31, 2022)

Tony, your greenhouse looks very tidy....and of course nice blooms. Am I correct with naming them Clowesia (hybrid?), Phalaenopsis bellina and Zygopetalum (hybrid?)


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tony, your greenhouse looks very tidy....and of course nice blooms. Am I correct with naming them Clowesia (hybrid?), Phalaenopsis bellina and Zygopetalum (hybrid?)


Thank you. The blooms are Clowesetum Diane Drisch, Phal violacea Indigo, and Nottara Lucy's Sassafrass


----------



## spujr (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice setup! Question though, do the plants in the lower shelves get dripped in from the upper plants? If so, have you had any problems with disease? I had this problem before.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2022)

I've never had any issues, as long as air movement and basic hygeine are good it's largely a myth. Same as overhead watering causing rot, they get hit with the garden hose several times a week, I don't have the time or the patience to carefully bottom water every plant


----------



## Guldal (Nov 1, 2022)

Tony said:


> The Hung Sheng Cape ended in a hung jury at judging, four judges had it in AM range and one hated it so much he wouldn't budge off 74 points.


Any idea why the fifth judge hated it? Just arbitrary, idiosyncratic reasons....or did he/she/they have any valid grounds?
If the reasons were based on pure aesthetics I.e. the dislike was based on the hatred of the cross as such, the judge should consider handing in h/h/t's credentials and retire. I can't fathom, why it wasn't deemed awardable?!


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Any idea why the fifth judge hated it? Just arbitrary, idiosyncratic reasons....or did he/she/they have any valid grounds?
> If the reasons were based on pure aesthetics I.e. the dislike was based on the hatred of the cross as such, the judge should consider handing in h/h/t's credentials and retire. I can't fathom, why it wasn't deemed awardable?!



I'd rather not say too much in public since I'd like to be eligible for future awards but it did seem to be a matter of stubbornness rather than flower quality.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 2, 2022)

Tony said:


> I'd rather not say too much in public since I'd like to be eligible for future awards but it did seem to be a matter of stubbornness rather than flower quality.


Fair enough! We hope the panel has more sense the next time round!


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2022)

This vini is my second unifloral to double bud this season, the other was a jackii which blasted as it opened like parvis love to do. The real test will be my multi flower counts next spring but I'm hoping this is a sign that the changes I made in my feed this year are paying off.


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm over parvis and their nonsense


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 7, 2022)

Tony, what changes have you made in your feeding? 
Also, while the topic is on, do you provide extra light hours for your mutlis as the days get shorter in the winter? 
I had my multis under T8 but they are now too big and moved to window where the light hours are not as long.


----------



## Tony (Nov 7, 2022)

I mostly moved away from K-Lite in favor of blending my own nutes from raw ingredients based largely on Xaviers work published here and in his pdf. 

I haven't run supplemental lights in the past and I think that was a big part of my low flower counts, this year I'm hanging 100 watt Spider Farmer LED panels every few feet and running them from 6 am to 8 pm. I have to run a few more outlets to get them all up but the couple I have going now are putting out some serious light.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks. 
Here's to higher flower counts on your multies in the coming season!


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2022)

Another out of season multi, Paph Predacious. I've bloomed this one several times and the flowers have been consistently mediocre, it will be getting evicted shortly.


----------

